# No drivers found (GTS 250)



## nenfil (Dec 22, 2009)

Hello, 

I've just bought a new computer with graphic card Nvidia geforce GTS 250. I've tried to install drivers but there was the same errors like in that case: 

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/foru [...] _15_0.html 

I've carefully looked over the entire card and I saw that 6 pin power connector has this kind of decline: 

http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/3743/20091221235.jpg 

I've bought a new 6 pin connector, still nothing, the same error.
Any ideas?


----------



## StrangleHold (Dec 22, 2009)

Well the link is dead, whats the error? Where are you getting the driver and what OS are you running?


----------



## nenfil (Dec 22, 2009)

I have drivers from CD that comes with computer and I also downloaded them from Nvidia.com.

I have XP Proffesional SP3.


When I run cd there is an arror that there is no suitable drivers on CD although GTS 250 is meantioned on list of graphics card that are suitable.

When I run drivers that I've downloaded there is a note that no suitable drivers are detected.


----------



## nenfil (Dec 22, 2009)

I've tried to plug in monitor cable direct to the my GTS 250 not to synchronized graphic card but there was even no BIOS or anything.


Then I tried to connect my old old old graphic card (Really old) but it only suits to this second graphic card slot (Which is lower) and I plug in monitor cable direct to that one. Still nothing, no BIOS or anything.


Any ideas? Maybe something I have to change in BIOS?

(Sorry for my English)


----------



## StrangleHold (Dec 22, 2009)

Look in the bios and see if you can disable the onboard video and see if there is a setting for which slot it looks for first when booting. You need the 6 pin power adaptor plugged into it and connected to 2 molex connectors.


----------



## nenfil (Dec 22, 2009)

In bios there are such an options:

in Advance/Onboard something configuration


Onboard PCIE 10/100M lan -  Disabled/Enabled
   LAn Option ROM     - Disabled/Enabled


Serial Port 1 Adress - 3F8/IRQ4    
                              2F8/IRQ3
                              3E8/IRQ4
                              28/IRQ3


And yes 6 pin power adaptor is plugged into Gts 250 and cable leads to two connected molex connectors.


Help!


----------



## nenfil (Dec 22, 2009)

upppp!


----------



## nenfil (Dec 22, 2009)

uppp


----------



## Intel_man (Dec 23, 2009)

Right click on your My Computer and select Manage.

Under device manager, expand on Display adapters. Does it say Nvidia GTS 250 or something similar?


----------



## nenfil (Dec 23, 2009)

You mean that one? Srry have no idea if thats display adapters

http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/6666/nowyobrazmapabitowaqu.png


----------



## nenfil (Dec 23, 2009)

but there is nothing like Nvidia GTS 250 or anything similar under any of those


----------



## nenfil (Dec 23, 2009)

but there is no nvidia GTS250 or anything like this under any of those


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 23, 2009)

What language version do you have installed on that?  Shouldn't you have english version installed?


----------



## nenfil (Dec 23, 2009)

Don't know. Have Polish one because i'm from Poland.


----------



## StrangleHold (Dec 23, 2009)

Its usually like the third one down, what ever Display Adaptors would be in Polish. If you have your onboard enabled it should show two, the onboard and the GTS 250.


----------



## Intel_man (Dec 23, 2009)

nenfil said:


> You mean that one? Srry have no idea if thats display adapters
> 
> http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/6666/nowyobrazmapabitowaqu.png



That looks like your sound card stuff.

Not my photo but this is what it should look like.


----------



## nenfil (Dec 23, 2009)

i don't know how it's possible but none of my graphic card are dectected or mentioned there ;/


----------



## nenfil (Dec 23, 2009)

any ideas?


----------



## TFT (Dec 23, 2009)

Right click your Desktop, click on "Properties", choose the "Settings" tab. On that screen it should say something like "Plug and play monitor on NVidia ..........."
What does it say?


----------



## nenfil (Dec 23, 2009)

When I'm in Settings then Advanced there is tab CARD and there should be CARD INFORMATION... but computer's not detecting any card. ;/;/


And for sure there is no "Plug and play monitor on NVidia ..........." or anything similar there.


Is it possible that I have XP SP3, but I need to install something like Vista or Windows7?


----------



## TFT (Dec 23, 2009)

I am also running XP SP3 at work here. If you followed my instructions you will end up with a screen like this that will show your video card.


----------



## nenfil (Dec 23, 2009)

On my screen in that place there is note:

"Default monitor" on


----------



## TFT (Dec 23, 2009)

Then it looks to me that you have BIOS settings that need changing


----------



## nenfil (Dec 23, 2009)

But I didnt see any option in BIOS that might change something...


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 23, 2009)

Can you give us a screen shot of your device manager?  Not sure if it will help since you have a different language installed but we can at least try. Make sure you click the x next to display driver so that we can see the actual device name or any unknown devices or pci devices that aren't named.


----------



## StrangleHold (Dec 23, 2009)

It should have something after that even if there is no drivers installed or windows doesnt recognize it.

Something like.

Default Monitor on Standard VGA Adapter.


----------



## nenfil (Dec 23, 2009)

there is only Default monitor on (nothing else)

http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/1654/plik.png

That is entire device manager


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 23, 2009)

What are those 5 devices up at the top?  You need drivers for all those.  The print is too small so I can't read them.  Once you install those drivers, you should be set to go.


----------



## nenfil (Dec 23, 2009)

controler ethernet
controler PCI bus to manage system
controler video (compatible with VGA)
unknown device
audio device on High Definition Audio


I tried to translate those top 5 devices.


----------



## nenfil (Dec 23, 2009)

You think drivers for those are also important and might be the reason?


----------



## 87dtna (Dec 23, 2009)

Download drivers from evga.  Try this-

http://www.evga.com/support/drivers/default.asp?switch=2


ok link doesn't work but just go to ''support'', ''download drivers''.  Select graphics drivers, 200 series, and then windows XP....go.  Then click on primary download link.


----------



## nenfil (Dec 23, 2009)

ok i've installed drivers from CD that was included and which I didn't noticed.


Now there is such an sentence
Monitor Plug and Play on Inter(R) G33/G31 Express Chipset Family


----------



## nenfil (Dec 23, 2009)

http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/3628/beztytuupv.png


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 23, 2009)

It looks like all drivers are installed.  Looks like everything is ok now. How is everything running?


----------



## nenfil (Dec 23, 2009)

still the same ;/ No drivers found


There is such an option in BIOS
Plug and Play O/S - Yes/No


Any ideas now?


----------



## nenfil (Dec 23, 2009)

Because reason why all those devices was undected was that I forgot to install all drivers from CD which was included with my ASUS. So no Graphic, or Audio drivers was installed. But still...


----------



## nenfil (Dec 23, 2009)

Maybe computer is still detecting only synchronized Graphic card and that's the reason why it doesn't see gts 250?


----------



## nenfil (Dec 23, 2009)

so maybe I have to uninstall drivers from this synchronized one?


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 23, 2009)

Have you rebooted the computer?  According to your last screen shots all drivers are installed correctly.


----------



## nenfil (Dec 23, 2009)

rebooted? you mean restart it? yes. I've tried to plug in monitor cable direct to GTS 250 but still there was black screen, no even BIOS.


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 23, 2009)

It looks like you may have a dead video card, if you don't get any signal when you try to use it.  It's possible your power supply can't supply enough power to turn the card on.  Without actually being there in front of your system, its kind of hard to tell whats going on.  Is there a setting in the bios to disable onboard video?  Can't remember if its been asked before and what motherboard are you using or what system did you buy?


----------



## 87dtna (Dec 23, 2009)

did you try the drivers from EVGA???


----------



## StrangleHold (Dec 23, 2009)

Is the fan turning/spinning on the GTS 250? And like said, what motherboard is this?


----------



## nenfil (Dec 23, 2009)

I was looking for such an option in BIOS but I couldn't find it. I have ASUS P5KPL - AM SE. Windows XP SP3


----------



## nenfil (Dec 23, 2009)

Fan is spinning. I will try those drivers in 3 min


----------



## StrangleHold (Dec 23, 2009)

Or these.
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_195.62_whql.html


----------



## nenfil (Dec 23, 2009)

downloading both of those.


----------



## nenfil (Dec 23, 2009)

The NvIDIA SETUP could not locate any drivers that are compatible with your current hardware.


----------



## 87dtna (Dec 23, 2009)

nenfil said:


> The NvIDIA SETUP could not locate any drivers that are compatible with your current hardware.



Wow umm, I guess the card is bad.


----------



## nenfil (Dec 23, 2009)

Now i'm afraid that everything was fine and the only problem was that I didn't install drivers from that ASUS CD, but now I was 'playing' with those cables and card and maybe that's the reason why it's not working.


----------



## nenfil (Dec 23, 2009)

I need to get a card with PCI and try If another will work


----------



## StrangleHold (Dec 23, 2009)

In your bios under Advanced there should be.

Initiate Graphic Adapter with options of

PCI/PEG  or  PEG/PCI.

What ever its set to try the other one and see if it will boot to the GTS 250.


----------



## nenfil (Dec 23, 2009)

on Advanced there is only

Jumper FreeConfiguration
USP Configuration

CPU Configuration
Chipset
Onboard Devices Configuration
PCIPnS


in this one (Onboard Devices Configuration):
Onboard PCIE 10/100m LAN - disabled/enabled
Lan Option ROM
Serial Port1 Adress


----------



## StrangleHold (Dec 23, 2009)

Its under Onboard Devices Configuration


----------



## nenfil (Dec 23, 2009)

when i'm in device manager and i will enter "Properties" of Chipset Familly I can choose to use or not to use this device


----------



## nenfil (Dec 23, 2009)

this one? Onboard PCIE 10/100m LAN?


----------



## StrangleHold (Dec 23, 2009)

nenfil said:


> this one? Onboard PCIE 10/100m LAN?


 
No, its.

Initiate Graphic Adapter

Or it could be listed under (Chipset)


----------



## nenfil (Dec 23, 2009)

in this one (Onboard Devices Configuration):
Onboard PCIE 10/100m LAN - disabled/enabled
Lan Option ROM
Serial Port1 Adress 


That's the only options that are under Onboard~~


----------



## StrangleHold (Dec 23, 2009)

Try looking under (Chipset)


----------



## nenfil (Dec 23, 2009)

one big nothing... There was only sth like Power on by PCI device and Power on by PCIE device so I turned it enable, but still nothing


----------



## nenfil (Dec 23, 2009)

any ideas?


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 23, 2009)

If I were you, take it to a shop to confirm what is wrong.  It might cost a little bit but I think we are out of suggestions.  Either you are missing something or we are.  Could be the power supply isn't strong enough to turn it on.  You might have a bad 6 pin pci-express connector.


----------



## nenfil (Dec 23, 2009)

I bought a new one 6 pin connector. So i think that's not a problem. Problem is that I bought this computer in company which is very faaar. So I need to send the card to them and wait for a new one. It will take some time


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 23, 2009)

Is there a computer repair shop near you?  If so, take it and have them tell you whats wrong with the system.  It could just be a simple setting thats needs to be changed or as I said, low rated power supply.


----------



## nenfil (Dec 23, 2009)

Of course there is a shop like that near me, but it's still extra cash spent for computer. I would take it there tomorrow, but I think all those kind of shops will be on Christmas break.


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 23, 2009)

All you can do is try.


----------



## 87dtna (Dec 23, 2009)

Where are you located at?  Maybe someone here is close enough to help.


----------



## nenfil (Dec 23, 2009)

Europe, Poland, Cracow 

But thank you


----------



## nenfil (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm just saad, because I have computer that my parents bought me in 2001. So I wasn't able to play anyyy games. Now I bought new one, thought I'll be able to play CoD or something on Christmas break and that kind of suprise happens. I've changed graphic card (GTS250 not 9800GT) in last moment. Maybe my computer would work now.


----------



## nenfil (Dec 23, 2009)

Maybe I need to update my BIOS?


----------



## 87dtna (Dec 23, 2009)

nenfil said:


> Maybe I need to update my BIOS?



No sorry man that wouldn't help.  But having your bios fully up to date is never a bad idea.


----------



## nenfil (Jan 11, 2010)

I send my GTS 250 back and they said it is broken. I will get a new one today or tomorrow. Hope it will work 


Thank you guys for your help


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 11, 2010)

Thats pretty quick for an RMA.  Nice.


----------



## linkin (Jan 11, 2010)

wow. hope my rma goes that quick. my 8600gt is arriving today, meaning i'll be sending my 4850 to hong kong. (apparantly it is XFX's closest RMA centre to Aus.)


----------



## Okedokey (Jan 12, 2010)

oh painful a 8600GT ARGH


----------



## directx11gamer (Jan 13, 2010)

ooooooh no an 8600gt!!!!!! lol just playing!  anyway, at least your problem got sorted out nenfil!  that was great rma service too!  which manufacturer of the gts 250 do u have? xfx, bfg?  etc.


----------



## Okedokey (Jan 14, 2010)

link, get that 4850 back, sell the 8600 and the 4850 and buy a 5770 

oh and btw, that PSU sux big time.  Either way you need to replace that power supply unit.  gdi


----------

